# snails getting stuck in filter



## glaskew (Jun 4, 2012)

I have had three snails go up into the intake on my filter and two of them died, and I rescued the other guy in time. Is there someway to prevent this?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

buy a foam prefilter to keep them out of the intake. They are pretty cheap and fix the problem.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMFFM said:


> buy a foam prefilter to keep them out of the intake. They are pretty cheap and fix the problem.


*i/a*


----------



## Joseph28 (Jun 5, 2012)

all right


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some type of plastic cage or net that the snails can't get through will work too. A sponge is good, you probably need to squeeze it out regularly or it might get blocked up and stop the filter flowing properly.


----------

